# Arimidex 1mg daily!??



## Btngu (Mar 21, 2013)

Good evening

I did a cycle about three years ago and it messed my libido a little but since i was in a relationship and it wasn´t that harmful i just let it go.

It so happens that my relationship ended and since i wanted to be back in the game i needed to be sexually confident so i looked for a doctor and the exams i did showed that i was high on estradiol (e2).

He prescribed arimidex 1 mg daily for 60 days along with testosterone in gel form that i have to rub on my biceps.

After two weeks i was feeling better and even had one of those rebound sex with my ex and it was great, after 20 minutes i was ready to do it again and the next morning i was also very horny.

But i started this treatment on january 8th and now i feel like s**t. I get morning wood and that´s it. As i was reading in every forum i could find 1mg daily for so long must have crashed my estrogen levels. i will get tested next tuesday but i wanted to know from you guys if this treatment is as insane as i´m thinking it is.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

why not just research? personally i would only run 0.5mg eod/ed and thats when im running high test.

Just jump off the adex a bit and let yourself to replenish


----------



## Btngu (Mar 21, 2013)

How long do you think it takes to e2 to go up naturally? Because depending on my e2 test results i´m thinking on running some testosterone.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Btngu said:


> Good evening
> 
> I did a cycle about three years ago and it messed my libido a little but since i was in a relationship and it wasn´t that harmful i just let it go.
> 
> ...


 We aren't doctors mate, best thing to do is get the test done and explain to the doc how you are feeling then he can adjust the dose accordingly.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

It probably *has* crashed your E levels, but they will fix themselves within a few days of dropping your dose.

1mg ED is the sort of dose you would use on a gram of test a week. The correct dose is a highly individual thing - levels of aromatase vary quite a bit between individuals.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Btngu said:


> How long do you think it takes to e2 to go up naturally? Because depending on my e2 test results i´m thinking on running some testosterone.


 Levels of aromatase recover almost completely 3 or 4 days after the last dose of arimidex. Adex permanently disables the enzyme, so it relies on your body's production rate.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

1mg welcome to joint city.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

Btngu said:


> How long do you think it takes to e2 to go up naturally? Because depending on my e2 test results i´m thinking on running some testosterone.


 personally i would give it 5 days - a week.


----------



## Btngu (Mar 21, 2013)

Just got my results

E2 is 38,2 on a range of 39,8

My FSH is prerrogativas low 1,3 on a range of 1,4 to 18 so I'm afraid i can't have Kids.

My total testosterone is 30,1 on a range of 1,9 to 8,36.

My free testosterone could not be measure due to my TT results.

I'm freaking out 'cos before i started adex my libido wasn't normal but i dated for two years and It wasn't an issue at all and now that i've taken adex that was supposed to help i got no libido. I got worst. Is It possible for adex to lower free testosterone?? Because mine was normal. My only problema was high e2.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Your testosterone levels came back at 30???? That's very high?? And you say you have low libido? Somethings not right here!!!


----------

